# Budgie Sneezing Fits



## budgieandnewbie (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all. 
So we have had Flynn for about 2 months now. We got him from a breeder at about 7 weeks of age. About 3 weeks ago, we started noticing that Flynn was having more frequent sneezing, to the point where he would have sneezing fits - continuous back to back sneezes, about 6 to 8 in a row. This eventually started getting worse, where he would have back to back sneezing fits - three sneezing fits of 6 or so sneezes back to back .... the poor little thing!! We did notice that he seemed a lot more lethargic and was sleeping more... but his droppings were normal, there was no fluid from his beak and everything still seemed okay.
We took him to the vet last week who said that he possibly had some sort of bacterial infection in the back of his throat and gave us some antiobiotics to give to him twice daily, into his beak. The vet said Flynn had about 10-20% bad bacteria which was assessed from his throat/dropping sample (budgies normally have about 2% bad bacteria), so he said this could possibly account for the sneezing but he seemed a little surprised it wasnt a higher percentage. He said Flynn also had "budgie boogers" - staining about his cere which indicated he had been sneezing quite a bit. The vet told us about chlamydia and asked us to test for it but we declined as the test was an extra $130!! The vet said that if Flynn didnt improve then he possibly did have chlamydia. However, Ive been reading about chlamydia and there seems to be a lot of other symptoms that go with it in addition to sneezing!?
Anyway, we are 5 days into treatment. I have to say after about day 2 we noticed a huge change in Flynn's behaviour - he was much more active and playful. Previously he would fall asleep around 7.30 or 8pm but on day 2 he was playing with us well past 9pm! I have to say that this improvement seems short lived though....  over the weekend Flynn had a sneezing fit on both saturday and sunday - about 6 to 8 sneezes in a row again, but it wasn't back to back fits like before (could this be considered an improvement!? i don't know!??). He seems better than when we initially took him to the vet but I don't feel that same level of alertness/playfulness that we observed on day 2 is there. So Im a little worried that these antibiotics are a short term solution and not going to get rid of the issue 100%. Flynn still has staining above his cere as well - it seems to have reduced a bit, but it is still present. 
I just wanted to ask if anyone out there has had experience with something similar before and if they have any advice??? I guess at this point I need to finish the course of antiobiotics and even though I may be getting ahead of myself, I am a little skeptical that it is working as the vet said we would "almost have a new bird" after several days into treatment!
I don't think we will take him back to the vet to be honest for financial reasons.... the first bill was $200 and I guess if he doesnt get better and may have chlamydia, then the 6 weeks intensive injection course is going to be very expensive!!! I have been reading about raspberry cordial and how it can do wonders for sick budgies but Im wondering if poor flynn may be a bit beyond this stage!?? Any advice/info would be much appreciated!! Cheers!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I am sorry your Flynn is not well, was it an actual avian vet you took him to?
Please finish the antibiotics. The discolouration above his cere could also be a sign of a vitamin deficiency. 
Perhaps another vet could be of help, if Flynn does have a serious problem he will require treatment.
Probiotics added to the diet and some quality vitamins may help.
Also feed him fresh greens and herbs.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

While Raspberry Cordial is wonderful, and I use it all the time. When I am hand raising birds I put Raspberry Cordial in the hand raising mix and have been for 15 years now and I have not had a case of sour crop in all that time. But if your bird has Chlamydia it will do nothing to help. Chlamydia or Psittacosis is extremely serious and can be passed on to humans.

Yes there can be many more symptoms with Chlamydia, but birds that have it can show no symptoms at all. And it will only be picked up in a test if the bird is actually shedding the disease at the time. So often you will get a negative result when the bird does actually have it.

The treatment does not have to be done by injection. There is a water soluble form of treatment as well which is often much cheaper and less stressful for the bird. Psittavet Soluble is given in water for 45 days. It must be made fresh each day and if you miss one day you have to start the 45 day course all over again. It is best given in the evening as heat and sunlight will deplete its effectiveness. Birds usually have a good drink before sleeping and again first thing in the morning when they wake up. They are usually awake long before we are, even if they are in a covered cage. Also it is best to not put it in plastic water containers, either use glass, stainless steel or glazed ceramic. All sources of Calcium must be removed from the birds diet as it can prevent the uptake of the antibiotic.

If I had been that vet and I suspected Chlamydia I would have put the bird straight on a course of Psittavet instead of possibly wasting time trying another type of antibiotic first. Most avian vets that I know, if they suspect a bird has Chlamydia will give Psittavet first while waiting for the results of the tests to come through. This way the bird has a much better chance of fighting the illness much quicker. Most other antibiotics are useless for Chlmaydia, but Psittavet can be used for many other illnesses as well.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Was anything new introduced into his enviroment around the time his sneezing started ? Budgies have very sensitive respiratory function and new carpet, furniture, paint, etc. can affect them. Is his cage near a heat source, or ventilation/register ? What about the air in your home, is it very dry ? What kind of diet is he on ? After sneezing excessively for a time, he would certainly be weakened and prone to infection. I would look hard for anything that could be causing respiratory irritation. Have you talked to the breeder and told them of what is going on and inquire if any of their bird's have become sick or if any of the folk's who got bird's from them around the same time or from the same clutch have had illness ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Randy has asked some very pertinent questions and Kate has offered excellent insight...

When you took Flynn to the vet, was it an Avian Vet or a regular vet?

I would suggest you locate a good Avian Vet for Flynn and develop a relationship with the individual so you'll have someone upon whom you can rely if/when your budgies become ill.
Often a vet will work with you to set up a payment plan if needed.
I'm sure you will do whatever is necessary to ensure Flynn receives the care critical for his health and well-being.

I've attached some links to help you locate an Avian Vet in your area.

Sending lots of positive thoughts and healing energy to little Flynn. Please let us know how he's doing after his next appointment.

Locate an Avian Vet 

Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com

On Line Avian Vets

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Home (612) 9401 4586
work (612) 99825831
[email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

Our TB Staff have given you outstanding info and great team work. Praying for a full recovery of your precious little Budgie. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

